# GET OUT OF MY HEAD



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

What song is stuck in your head currently? 

Mine's this:

We Are Scientists - Nobody Move, Nobody Get Hurt


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 23, 2011)

The BeeGees are a group of faggots stuck singing their 70's hits in my head!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 24, 2011)

I had the Gilgamesh theme from FF5 running through my head almost all day long today (even at work).


----------



## Ames (Feb 24, 2011)

[yt]I05dtWLCEHU[/yt]

>:C


----------



## Browder (Feb 24, 2011)

I blame my friends:

[yt]4I8pneJkxBY[/yt]


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;NOR5tYKS-nc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOR5tYKS-nc[/video]
.....I think i might be becoming a retard.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 24, 2011)

The Hyrule field theme from Zelda OOT.
Which is weird, because I haven't played that game in a while. It just randomly popped up.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 24, 2011)

Once in a Lifetime - Talking Heads:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1wg1DNHbNU

Doesn't help that I just listened to it, and I guess now that I went to get the link, I'm listening to it again.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 24, 2011)

"Mad world" by Gary Jules. :C That song makes me cry.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEz6OaUaP7Y


----------



## Takun (Feb 24, 2011)

Gaz said:


> "Mad world" by Gary Jules. :C That song makes me cry.



Awww.  I like the tone in it and also the tone in the original.  Both different songs with the same chords, huh.


also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z25_T_wkAV4  WHY ARE YOU SO CATCHY BASSLINE.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 24, 2011)

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I[/yt]


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;qym8-TioyiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qym8-TioyiU&feature=fvw[/video]

Unfortunately it's this I guess


----------



## Kilter (Feb 24, 2011)

The hampster dance.


WHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY~!!!


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;RvFNU_vN5JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvFNU_vN5JI[/video]

And i'm okay with it...sort of.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;-YCa37r3t6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YCa37r3t6k&feature=related[/video]

I need to stop playing sodding Killing Floor. D: This being stuck in my head ruins my sleep so bad.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 24, 2011)

Takun said:


> Awww.  I like the tone in it and also the tone in the original.  Both different songs with the same chords, huh.


The words seem different, too, last I listened to the original. Either way, though, that song always forces a few tears.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

also 

[yt]oyUBdLm3s9U[/yt]

_Someone holds me safe and warm, horses prance through a silver storm, figures dancing gracefully across my memory...._

I want to get this movie again soooo bad.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 24, 2011)

Gaz said:


> "Mad world" by Gary Jules. :C That song makes me cry.


 
fucking weird, because I have a Gregorian chant version stuck in my head 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOkHpVVAFEQ


----------



## Monster. (Feb 24, 2011)

8-bit said:


> fucking weird, because I have a Gregorian chant version stuck in my head
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOkHpVVAFEQ


Oh my god, thank you for sharing that with me. I love Gregorian chant versions of songs.


----------



## Riavis (Feb 24, 2011)

Long as I Can See the Light- Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 24, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Oh my god, thank you for sharing that with me. I love Gregorian chant versions of songs.


 
The name of the band is Gregorian. Check em out :3

Their version of My Immortal is 2x depressing as the original :<


----------



## Monster. (Feb 24, 2011)

8-bit said:


> The name of the band is Gregorian. Check em out :3
> 
> Their version of My Immortal is 2x depressing as the original :<


Checkin' them out now as we speak! So far, I'm in love.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 24, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Checkin' them out now as we speak! So far, I'm in love.


 
I do believe a brofist is in order


----------



## Monster. (Feb 24, 2011)

8-bit said:


> I do believe a brofist is in order


*BROFIST*


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 24, 2011)

Gaz said:


> *BROFIST*


 
**RETURNS BROFIST**


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;e7peS9zyrno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7peS9zyrno[/video]
The song at the end credits.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;Cj_BnfyBNjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj_BnfyBNjs&feature=related[/video]

I actually fucking hate this song.


----------

